# It's beginning to look a lot like springtime...in Central Park.



## pdrobber (Apr 8, 2011)

On Wednesday, I went to the Museum of Natural History for one of my archaeology classes. I walked back home through the park...I thought I'd get a mix of landscape, nature and people watching. I love the candid shots of people. Just look at their emotions, it's great. Call me creepy, I consider it taking candid shots. 




This lady smiled for the picture!



What kind of bird is this?









Tourists! "smile!"



 "Ok now it's your turn"









A natural picture frame!



























This one may be my favorite, between the baby and the blossoms...















I thought it was interesting the woman has a similar hat to the statue


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice pics and wow thats a lot of benches


----------



## Laura (Apr 8, 2011)

cool.. the bird is a cormarant..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, great pics.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice pictures!! I thought the boat tourist pictures were super cute!! Are there any torties in that there pond?


----------



## terryo (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you , thank you ,thank you!!!! I love your pictures!! When the weather gets a little warmer, and my son is home from college, I'll be there too. Manhattan is my favorite place, and Central Park in the Spring, Summer, and Fall is beautiful. If I never got married and had children, that is where I would have lived.


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 9, 2011)

I've seen turtles in the pond during the summer...maybe terryo or someone else knows what species. possibly sliders that have been dumped?


----------



## Isa (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, you are a very good photographer  !!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 9, 2011)

Great pictures.

You have the eye.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Peter:

When you think of New York, blossoms and wildlife certainly do no enter into the thought. How lucky to be able to live in such a large city and still get that rural feel.

Nice pictures.


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2011)

Central Park is pretty big. If you look at an aerial view you can see just how big. I've seen RES, plenty of those in there, and some Eastern Painted's, and some other's that I can't identify. I have heard that people go down to the Chinese food market and buy turtles that are being sold for food and then sneak and put them in the pond there. Terrible thing to do. (but they look much happier sitting on a log rather then sitting on a plate.)


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2011)

LOVE these pictures!!! I LOVE CENTRAL PARK! One of my favorite places in the world.
I have the coolest picture of Central Park in my bedroom...I'll have to take a picture of it and post it


----------

